# A pair of 1950 Olds



## Gary66 (Dec 12, 2009)

Both built as is out of the box with kit decals ( I added the Buck Baker scripts to the 87 from my decal spares box).


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome pair of oldies


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job! I dig 'em


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Great work! Now to get mine done lol :thumbsup:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I really like them. Very nice!


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Great job! I just got mine in the mail the other day!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Do they come with a 6-pack stashed under the front seat?


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice work! They came out great!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Great workthey look excellent. That is a very well made kit. I just made a #60 Bill Rexford out of one.


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

These are great. Nice work!

I just acquired two of these kits. One was free (thanks to a minor defect of the first one, they shipped out an all new kit no charge).

Can't wait to build them.


----------

